# room temps (conflicting advice)



## fantapants (Feb 3, 2009)

hey all, my 3 hogs are currently kept without heat sources. I live in the Uk and it seems alot poeple here use mats for heat, but my higs are kept in my exotic room. the night time temp doesnt drop below 18-20c and they seem fine, active at night when the lights go out and are eating like ....well, like littlehogs! i just wanted some advice from current keepers at to what temps they keep their hogs at and during what periods. in the day time the ambient temps in the room are around 24c, with a night time drop to 18-20c. is this ok?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No, that's not okay. Hedgehogs need to be kept at at least 73 degrees Farenheit at all times, which would be about 23 degrees Celsius. You need to get a space heater or a ceramic heat emitter in order to keep their cage at the right temperature. I'm guessing they haven't tried to go into hibernation before, but you really should keep the heat up. They'll be more comfortable, and you won't be running dangerous, unnecessary risks.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm assuming you have African Pygmy Hedgehogs and not European ones, correct?

18-20 degrees Celsius (65-69ish for the Fahrenheit challenged, like myself who had to use a converter :lol: ) is a little too cold for hedgehogs. Those temperatures can actually lower the immune system and the hedgies can get sick easier--if they don't hibernate first.
23-27 degrees Celsius (73-80) is a more suitable temperature.
You should try to keep the temperature constant all the time, day and night. You can buy ceramic heat emitters to do so, or you can keep the whole room that temperature using a space heater. Some people use heating pads, but those should only be placed under half the cage and I really feel that it's better to have the whole environment warm, not just parts of it.

I typically have my hedgie's environment around 24 (75) day and night.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, that is too cold, especially for at night when the hedgies come out and run around. Using a couple ceramic heat emitters sounds like it would probably work for you. Just make sure at night is doesn't get below 23* in their cages.


----------

